# POST ALL YOUR LAPTOP DRIVER Queries HERE..>>



## sude (Jul 8, 2008)

Friends lets not make too many threads for Laptop Driver ...

do post ALL your LAPTOP DRIVERS Queries here:

somedays back i faced issues of my laptop drivers and i am sure u are also facing too..

post ur queries here::

-SUDE
:: wishing no laptop driver queries ::


----------



## gopz (Jul 8, 2008)

Alright, the Vista 32 as well as 64 bit drivers are available on the Dell drivers' page for XPS m1330.

So here is most wanted link: Windows XP drivers for XPS m1330:

*www.indianpad.com/software/153722


----------



## sude (Jul 10, 2008)

THNX GOPZ... for sharing details..

SUDE


----------



## hell_024 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello .. my laptop graphics seem hazy with worst contrast features ;..i dont know what went wrong with it ;for example while viewing images, there r green shades where actually it was supposed to b white;.. plz help..


----------



## sude (Jul 11, 2008)

dear hell_24

it seems by mistake some color saturation problem might have happened..!!
please post ur laptop model.. how much old it is... whats the configuration..

waiting 4 the details..

SUDE


----------



## hell_024 (Jul 12, 2008)

Sorry forgot to mention the specifications earlier 

Laptop Model : Acer TravelMate 3212NWXMi arnd a year old 

Intel Pentium M processor 740 (1.73GHz )
14.1" WXGA wide TFT LCD
Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 900
60GB HDD
256MB DDR2 support dual channel
802.11b/g wireless LAN


----------



## latishy (Jul 13, 2008)

hell_024 said:


> Sorry forgot to mention the specifications earlier
> 
> Laptop Model : *Toshiba Satellite A105-S4211*
> i want drivers for this laptop please give me related site details for windows xp
> ...


----------



## Garbage (Jul 13, 2008)

^^ OMG... Triple post !! :O

I think, sude will give drivers if u ask him only once...


----------



## sude (Jul 13, 2008)

dear latishy
here are the complete driver list for ur model...Toshiba Satellite A105-S4211
click below to download..
**www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/s...BV_EngineID=ccciadeeilhefehcgfkceghdgngdgmm.0*

u will notice maximum drivers are for Vista.. dont wory... do download and install them.. it will get installed..

otherwise the below 2 links has all the reqd drivers for WIN XP
**www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/s...rivateItems=undefined&all_docs=false&x=39&y=5*
and
**www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/s...rivateItems=undefined&all_docs=false&x=52&y=0*

do reply if u face any probs further.

SUDE


----------



## Subeejit (Jul 14, 2008)

XP Drivers for HP dv2401TU & Compaq V3335TU Pls...


----------



## sude (Jul 14, 2008)

well subeejit..
for ur query regarding drivers for dv2401tu.. for xp..
there's no specific drivers for ur lapp.
do one thing goto **h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&product=1817074&dlc=en* 
and download the drivers listed... 
u will find all the required drivers ..
these drivers will work fine on ur model...
-------------------------------

regarding drivers for V3335tu for xp
here there are:
goto **h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3432927&lang=en*

in case of any query do reply..

SUDE


----------



## Subeejit (Jul 14, 2008)

Thnx Sude..
shall follow your links and hope it works...shall get back if it doesn't...
thnx again..


----------



## vamsi360 (Jul 14, 2008)

Dude...

Dell inspiron 1525 drivers for Ubuntu.
Audio quality not good in ubuntu.Need good driver.

Dell BT travel mouse driver for ubuntu.I want this driver urgently.


----------



## sude (Jul 15, 2008)

@vamsi

You really shouldn't need to download drivers for Ubuntu. You might have to go System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers and tick the box for drivers that aren't under the GPL.

if u need any drivers for ur lappy... just download through the live update of ubuntu

SUDE


----------



## sude (Jul 24, 2008)

posting just to keep this thread alive,....

till now all queries solved in this thread.. post all ur driver related queries...
and get it solved here.....

SUDE


----------



## padfoot (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi!
My uncle not happy with vista that came with my HP pavlion dv2519tu, installed XP in it.
Now that I have installed vista again I am having trouble with drivers and software.

I succeeded in installing almost everything but my webcam and the fingerprint reader.

I got the drivers for the webcam and fingerprint reader and installed them.

But how do i use it?
I mean using the fingerprint reader for login security and the cam for normal pic shots?
I came to know abt the security suite for this? and I tried to get some version of it for another model of it.

The HP site has no software for this in the driver section.

Help!!!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lifetester (Jul 28, 2008)

HI i need all the drivers of the following model of Wipro..

Wipro I value 
Model No : WIVNBC200

I need it urgently...plz..


----------



## sude (Jul 28, 2008)

dear padfoot, i couldnot get the meaning of the below lines.. please elaborate..


> I came to know abt the security suite for this? and I tried to get some version of it for another model of it.
> 
> The HP site has no software for this in the driver section.



SUDE
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

dear padfoot.
here are the drivers for dv2000 Laptop..
this drivers should work fine with ur system... 
if it doesnt do reply..

here is the link...
*h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=au&dlc=en&product=1817074&lang=en

SUDE

dear lifetester, please provide some details regarding ur lapp.
like chipset, etc..

SUDE


----------



## sude (Jul 30, 2008)

FULLY WORKING Compaq Presario C700 Laptop's AUDIO DRIVER..

dear users of diGit Forum and Compaq Presario C700 Series Laptop users..
*here is the fully working AUDIO DRIVER for Compaq presario C700 Series laptop..*

some days back i contacted compaq custo.care and also through chat regarding my laptop's audio driver (MODEL: C783TU). they provided but its not being recognized by my system...

after some rigorous investigation on net and other media.. i finally got the drivers installed and ONE THING MORE..
*WHEN HEADFONES ARE PLUGGED IN, I HEAR AUDIO ONLY FROM THE HEADFONES ONLY, AND NOT FROM THE SPEAKERS...*

i have uploaded the setup to mediafire.com

Here's the link..
go ahead and download the setup .. and wipe of ur audio driver queries *(for Compaq C700 Series users only..)*

link: *www.mediafire.com/?9duyqzcxwyh*

any quries..???
post here

SUDE


----------



## radonryder (Jul 31, 2008)

k...ny turn i got an hp dv6500..
need xp drivers..


----------



## sude (Jul 31, 2008)

dear radonryder..
here are ur drivers..
link1.>> *forums12.itrc.hp.com/service/forum...47627+1217520908331+28353475&threadId=1192658

link2.>> *h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3380544&lang=en#

all ur required drivers u will find in the above links..

download and in case of any query do reply.

SUDE


----------



## avikannan (Aug 1, 2008)

hi thanks for the gud tread,

please help me find drivers for my compaq notebook V3000 series , V3702AU.

not able to find driver for audio , ethernet and chipset.

please help me out.

thanks in advance , have a nice day


----------



## lifetester (Aug 1, 2008)

hey sude plz do something yaar..
i need the driver for the following model..
Wipro I value 
Model No : WIVNBC200

i need it urgently..
i also have posted erlier in the same head...
plz reply..
bye.


----------



## sude (Aug 2, 2008)

@avikannan..
here are ur driver list..
i am providing 2 links .. choose any one..
1st.. *www.laptops-drivers.com/compaq/download-xp-drivers-for-compaq-presario-v3702au.html

2nd.. *forums11.itrc.hp.com/service/forum...47626+1217691496052+28353475&threadId=1190697

Prob.solved??

reply on any query..

SUDE

@lifetester..

unfortunately, its taking a bit more time to locate ur driver for the model u requested...
i want some more time..
b t w, i got some information that u got a driver cd with the laptop.. isnt it..
meanwhile, plz provide some details about ur laptop and 
also mention if any website regarding wipro laptops.. (this details should come with the manual etc..plz check)

lastly i can understand the urgency.. but plz try to cooperate with me too...

still searching..

SUDE


----------



## padfoot (Aug 4, 2008)

sude said:


> dear padfoot, i couldnot get the meaning of the below lines.. please elaborate..
> 
> 
> SUDE
> ...



Dear sude! THANKS FOR THE HELP! I got the drivers. And to elaborate the problem u asked for,  i was in search for the software for the fingerprint scanner. I got the persona software from the site itself. Now my biggest problem is the 'BLUE SCREEN OF DEATH' that shows up frequently. I ran a diagnostic for the RAM and HDD. No problems were found. What shall i do to get rid of that problem?


----------



## naveenkumartp (Aug 4, 2008)

HI,
i am using campaq c786tu, i need bluetooth drivers. please give me the link from where i can download them?

i am using windows XP profesional.

thanks,
naveen


----------



## avikannan (Aug 4, 2008)

thanks a lot!

sorry for delay in reply


----------



## lifetester (Aug 6, 2008)

HI sude..
thnx for replyting..
yaar actually i have bought this laptop in second..
so i've nt any more info like its manual or anything else...
& yes cn u tell me hw to find chipset detail...?
and i also tried to search from wipro's website.. but cnt find anything from there..
so.. plz do something,,
and yes..thanks to unstnd my urgency....


----------



## Ecko (Aug 6, 2008)

Use windows update dude in case you wanna update drivers 
To find details about everything use software like Tune Up Utilities


----------



## sude (Aug 9, 2008)

@naveenkumar..
sorry 4 late reply.. i was to kolkata for a seminar...
here is ur bluetooth driver..
Software and Drivers for HP Integrated Module with Bluetooth Wireless: 
ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp32501-33000/sp32883.exe

SUDE


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 10, 2008)

Weird question but if anyone can find MACOSX drivers for GeForce 7600 Go, I would be thankful.


----------



## free157 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi friends,
 I need compaq C786TU all driver , xp compatible. Please give link.I doubt official website have all drivers


----------



## milestones09 (Aug 15, 2008)

*need drivers for ma laptop*

i got a new compaq presario785tu laptop.i have lost ma drivers any one plz post display drivers for xp-sp2 and webcam drivers for vista.it them urgent i tried googling but i could't find them in hp site .. any one plz p ost them


----------



## sude (Aug 17, 2008)

@free157
@milestones09

here are the drivers for both the laptop models u have specified...
the drivers i am providing are of C783TU .. but dont worry they will work just fine on ur laptop..
-----------
*saysprasad.wordpress.com/2008/07/11/compaq-presario-c783tu-drivers-for-windows-xp/

*for audio drivers go to the following link:
www.mediafire.com/?9duyqzcxwyh*

for any additional drivers post ur queries here..!!
any queries.. lemme know..

SUDE


----------



## spp_itim (Aug 18, 2008)

sude said:


> FULLY WORKING Compaq Presario C700 Laptop's AUDIO DRIVER..
> 
> dear users of diGit Forum and Compaq Presario C700 Series Laptop users..
> *here is the fully working AUDIO DRIVER for Compaq presario C700 Series laptop..*
> ...


Thanks for driver bro but during install displays error "Media not present" like that. Plz help


----------



## free157 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi, I am using compaq c786tu model. How much difference do we have in  window xp and vista driver?Can vista driver can be used for xp ?


----------



## ssk1234 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi,

i have HP DV2519tu laptop with me. And i have removed Vista and installed XP sp2 on it.
But i could not able to find the drivers for XP on the website. they have only given drivers for vista and these are not compatible for XP. Could someone can help me in this.

 Waiting for a reply.

thanks 
Sravan


----------



## sude (Aug 19, 2008)

dear ssk1234..
the solution 2ur query is on the first page of this thread...

anyway here are the drivers for dv2000 Laptop..
this drivers should work fine with ur model... 
if it doesnt do reply..

here is the link...
*h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=au&dlc=en&product=1817074&lang=en

SUDE

@spp_itim..
can u post ur model number of ur lapp.. along with the configuration..???

SUDE


----------



## vamsi360 (Aug 20, 2008)

dude.......plz listen to me and post the exact answer.U are telling something and saying that the problem is solved although it is not solved......
*SOLVE THIS:::::::*

How to install XP on dell inspiron 1525 notebook dual booting with vista.Do it practically and tell.Please dont paste the other stuff given in the web.They never seem to work.Hope u answer this with your own personal experience.


----------



## sude (Aug 20, 2008)

> dude.......plz listen to me and post the exact answer.U are telling something and saying that the problem is solved although it is not solved......
> SOLVE THIS:::::::
> 
> How to install XP on dell inspiron 1525 notebook dual booting with vista.Do it practically and tell.Please dont paste the other stuff given in the web.They never seem to work.Hope u answer this with your own personal experience.



dear vamsi..
in ur above msg theres no indiacation of ur query..??
previously u posted regarding ubuntu drivers in linux..!!

SUDE


----------



## ssk1234 (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for your reply Sude. but my problem is not yet solved. I tried installing DV2000 model laptop drivers,  but that doesn't help me. I m install not done with Audio, Display and Network drivers.

Thanks
Sravan


----------



## amit2005 (Aug 21, 2008)

drivers for sony vaio cr36 for vista plzzzzzzzzz


----------



## vamsi360 (Aug 23, 2008)

*i just asked to solve my problem dude.Please solve it and post the procedure in this thread.I desperately need xp back on my 1525 inspiron.*


----------



## anubhavj1 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have compaq 501 TU laptop. I formatted it recently. But the drivers I tried to install are causing a problem. Most of the drivers for 501TU like wifi and audio it wasn't recognizing when i downloaded them from the net.Then I installed wifi driver for the 300 series and it worked but the audio driver still not working.
And the audio driver is the only driver left. The 501TU audio driver I tried to install repeatedly but it is not installing so I'd like to know if there is any way I can install the driver without formatting again and how to go about it? Please help.

PS: The main prob is the 501TU drivers are not installing on the 501TU laptop. I have windows 32 bit and downloaded drivers for the same but not working.


----------



## fabler (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi guys,

I've compaq v2000 series laptop. It has 915 chipset with Intel 900 GMA graphic card. And I'm using windows vista. But I don't have windows vista drivers for my graphic card. Because of that I'm not able to get aero theme in my lappy..

Please provide me link to that driver.. 

Thanks in advance. 

fabler..


----------



## anubhavj1 (Aug 28, 2008)

anubhavj1 said:


> I have compaq 501 TU laptop. I formatted it recently. But the drivers I tried to install are causing a problem. Most of the drivers for 501TU like wifi and audio it wasn't recognizing when i downloaded them from the net.Then I installed wifi driver for the 300 series and it worked but the audio driver still not working.
> And the audio driver is the only driver left. The 501TU audio driver I tried to install repeatedly but it is not installing so I'd like to know if there is any way I can install the driver without formatting again and how to go about it? Please help.
> 
> PS: The main prob is the 501TU drivers are not installing on the 501TU laptop. I have windows 32 bit and downloaded drivers for the same but not working.


Still waiting for a reply to my problem.


----------



## sude (Aug 28, 2008)

dear members.. whose queries hasn't been solved yet..

i am sorry ...
i am currently busy in seminars and other work.. please bear with my delay..
ur queries will be solved in some days time..

SUDE


----------



## fabler (Aug 29, 2008)

> Hi guys,
> 
> I've compaq v2000 series laptop. It has 915 chipset with Intel 900 GMA graphic card. And I'm using windows vista. But I don't have windows vista drivers for my graphic card. Because of that I'm not able to get aero theme in my lappy..
> 
> ...



Hi sude,

please answer my query...

Thanks bro...


----------



## rajatprakash (Aug 30, 2008)

Subeejit said:


> XP Drivers for HP dv2401TU & Compaq V3335TU Pls...


I've bought a new Compaq Presario C700,model C783TU Portable last two weeks ago. Win XP OS is installed in it. Further I installed Linux(Redhat Ent. Version 5).
The problem is that Graphical mode(GUI) is not working,i'm working only Command Line Mode. There is no graphics driver all.

I'm doing Redhat Certification Course,it is my need.I need the graphics driver as soon as possible.
Kindly do the needful.
Thanks & Regards.

I've bought a new Compaq Presario C700,model C783TU Portable last two weeks ago. Win XP OS is installed in it. Further I installed Linux(Redhat Ent. Version 5).

The problem is that Graphical mode(GUI) is not working,i'm working only Command Line Mode. There is no graphics driver all.



I'm doing Redhat Certification Course,it is my need.I need the graphics driver as soon as possible.

Kindly do the needful.

Thanks.........


----------



## sude (Aug 30, 2008)

dear anubhav..
please provide accurate details about ur model... along with a brief detail about ur cofiguration..
is it c501tu or f501tu..
waiting for an reply,..

SUDE

dear fabler..
sorry but ur driver for vista isnt available.. on net. i am searching.. if i get it i would let u know...

SUDE

dear rajatprakash..
i have got ur query details... will me searching and letiing u know u..in due time..

SUDE


----------



## fabler (Sep 1, 2008)

hi sude,



> dear fabler..
> sorry but ur driver for vista isnt available.. on net. i am searching.. if i get it i would let u know...



Thanks for reply...

But is there any trick to enable aero theme in non supported chipset in vista..?


----------



## sude (Sep 1, 2008)

dear nikhil varma..
here is ur details regarding ur MAC OS X drivers:
link: www.joyboner.com/ getting-nvidia-geforce-7600-gs-512mb-to-work-with-mac-os-x

do let kno if any further queries..

SUDE

dear fabler...
go through these links.. it may help u..
www.softwareblogs.intel.com/2007/05/07/ update-on-the-915-graphics-wddm-vista-driver-issue

www.insanelymac.com/lofiversion/index.php/t22513.html

do reply on any queries..

SUDE


----------



## anubhavj1 (Sep 1, 2008)

it is c501 TU only but the drivers for the same are not installing when downloaded from the hp-compaq site.


----------



## cyber_ral (Sep 7, 2008)

dear sude,
i have a compaq presario c797vu laptop and am struggling to install the audio drivers for windows xp. this is a new laptop which came with free dos and the compaq store ppl installed win xp and gave it to me. the audio was working perfectely. i later re-installed xp and lost all d drivers ... i managed to find every other driver but am still struggling to install the correct audio drivers. the c700 series driver u uploaded on ur earlier post also didnt work. pls help!!


----------



## sude (Sep 8, 2008)

dear anubhavj
here are the links to ur drivers:
link1: *www.team-bhp.com/forum/gadgets-computers-software/35936-driver-problem-presario-c500-c501tu.html

all the important drivers are lisetd above..

do  reply on queries..

SUDE

dear cyber_ral,
do one thing  ask the compaq store hoy they installed the audio drivers or ask them to give u the link to download the driverss..
ok call their toll free number..

meanwhile.. i am searching the net and wud let u kno..

SUDE


----------



## anksin (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi can i have all drivers for sony vaio notebook nr 38 OS windowx xp professional


----------



## Silver86 (Oct 3, 2008)

hi i have thinkpad R52 A1860 model laptop of intel motherboard of 60 GB hard disk and 1.86 Ghz processor speed and 256 MB of RAM . my query is i have a problem with my combo drive that when i insert any cd or DVD it does not read in short my combo driver is not working properly i guess but when i see it's property it shows there that this device is working properly can u solve this query ? or what is the problem with my combo drive?


----------



## digit i am thinking (Oct 23, 2008)

I need latest graphics drivers update for NVIDIA GeForce Go 6150 for XP.
I hav compaq 3424 Au lappy


----------



## fabler (Oct 23, 2008)

hi sude,

do you have any ways to enable aero theme on GMA 900 drivers on vista..

Thanks..

Fabler..


----------



## bipulagarwal (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Sude,
I have checked the link for compaq presario V3335TU to download drivers. I have a problem and its quite serious  - I have formatted Vista from my laptop and installed XP. now almost everything is working except my speakers. I have to do a lot of voice chat with my clients but I am no more able to do this. i tried downloading many different drivers i found on HP website however nothing worked perfectly. One driver made my speaker works but as soon as i plug in the headphone it automatically resets the speaker volume to full while headphones still not working.  

please help.
Thanks, Bipul


----------



## ApoorvaKorde (Mar 7, 2009)

Dear Sude,
I have a HP Compaq Presario CQ 45 112AU laptop.
Please show me the link to download the xp drivers for this laptop.

Thanks.


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 7, 2009)

> Dear Sude,
> I have a HP Compaq Presario CQ 45 112AU laptop.
> Please show me the link to download the xp drivers for this laptop.
> 
> Thanks.



Check the comments in *waikhom.com/compaq-cq45-112au-notebook-and-its-vista-drivers


----------



## pcguru (Mar 7, 2009)

*Compaq F739AU*- I dint get XP Sound Driver and Vista Ethernet 100Mbps LAN Driver for this model. Any Help


----------



## samudragupta (Mar 11, 2009)

im getting error on my lappr "display driver has stopped working" and display goes blan for sometime and then after sometime either it comes back on or i have to restart my pc. im using compaq pressario, vista, 1gb ram.


----------

